# geleden van



## Chimel

Zonet heb ik op de VRT gehoord (denk ik toch): "Het is geleden van Steffi Graf (...dat een Duitse tennisspeelster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen", of zoiets).

Heb ik dat goed gehoord? Kan dat, zo'n zinsbouw: "Het is geleden van mijn grootvader dat dit huis werd gebouwd"? Of is dat grammaticaal onjuist?


----------



## Soren Stall

Ik denk dat het grammaticaal onjuist is. "Dit huis is lang geleden gebouwd door mijn grootvader" is wel grammaticaal correct.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Zonet heb ik op de VRT gehoord (denk ik toch): "*Het is geleden van Steffi Graf *(...dat een Duitse tennisspeelster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen", of zoiets).
> 
> Heb ik dat goed gehoord? Kan dat, zo'n zinsbouw: "*Het is geleden van mijn grootvader* dat dit huis werd gebouwd"? Of is dat grammaticaal onjuist?




Onvergelijkbaar. Maar ik kan er niet direct de vinger op leggen waarom. Eens proberen:

Het eerste verwijst naar  statistieken: de records van een competitie. Dat heeft als dusdanig zin en  is grammaticaal ook correct.


Het is geleden van mijn grootvader dat een mannelijke Vlaming 109 jaar werd. Dat verwijst ook naar  statistieken, heeft als dusdanig zin en  is grammaticaal ook correct.

"*Het is geleden van mijn grootvader* dat dit huis werd gebouwd"?

Dat is  eerder gebrabbel dan grammaticaal niet correct, om waarschijnlijk te willen  uitdrukken  dat het huis gebouwd werd door "mijn grootvader". Zoiets zeg je anders.
Zoals Soren Stall


----------



## Chimel

Soren Stall said:


> Ik denk dat het grammaticaal onjuist is.


Welke zin is grammaticaal onjuist? Alleen maar mijn eigen voorbeeld met de grootvader of ook dat met Steffi Graaf? Eno lijkt te zeggen dat dit laatste wel correct is, maar ik snap het verschil niet goed: er kan toch geen regel zijn die zegt "oké als het over statistieken gaat"...


----------



## eno2

K


Chimel said:


> Welke zin is grammaticaal onjuist? Alleen maar mijn eigen voorbeeld met de grootvader of ook dat met Steffi Graaf? Eno lijkt te zeggen dat dit laatste wel correct is, maar ik snap het verschil niet goed: er kan toch geen regel zijn die zegt "oké als het over statistieken gaat"...



Komaan, alsof de bedoelde betekenis geen rol speelt in de juiste manier van uitdrukken. 
Overigens is dat van Steffi een ELLIPS 

Het is geleden van *de overwinning van* Steffi Graf....Zo'n ellips is OK grammaticaal. Het gaat over de overwinning van Steffi Graf. 

Het is geleden van *het overlijden van* mijn grootvader dat een mannelijke Vlaming 109 jaar werd.  Is ook zo'n ellips. Het gaat over het overlijden van mijn grootvader. 

Maar *Het is geleden van mijn grootvader* dat dit huis werd gebouwd"?  Hoe is dat een ellips?

"Het is geleden van *de tijd van *mijn grootvader dat dit huis werd gebouwd" verandert de bedoelde betekenis van jouw zin. Het gaat over de tijd van mijn grootvader. 

Kom dus op met een zinvolle ellips die uitdrukt waar het over gaat, of laat de vergelijking vallen... 

Je kan natuurlijk zeggen: Het is geleden van de bouw van dit huis door mijn grootvader, dat dit huis werd gebouwd....


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> "Het is geleden van *de tijd van *mijn grootvader dat dit huis werd gebouwd" verandert de bedoelde betekenis van jouw zin. Het gaat over de tijd van mijn grootvader.


Maar dat bedoelde ik net, uiteraard !!! "C'est du temps de mon grand-père..." Als je deze ellips niet veronderstelt, dan wil "het is geleden van mijn grootvader" volgens mij sowieso niets zeggen.

Merk op, ik heb gewoon dezelfde structuur als die van de VRT gehanteerd: "het is geleden van Steffi Graf". De journalist heeft niet gezegd: "... van de overwinning van Steffi Graf". Ik snap dus niet waarom je één keer "van de tijd van" moet bijvoegen en in het tweede voorbeeld niet.

Maar hoe dan ook, ellips of niet: het is de structuur "het is geleden van" op zich die mij niet bekend was (op school leren we alleen maar: "x jaren geleden" enz) en waarvoor ik mij afvroeg of het correct Nederlands was.


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> "het is geleden van" op zich die mij niet bekend was (op school leren we alleen maar: "x jaren geleden" enz) en waarvoor ik mij afvroeg of het correct Nederlands was.


Ja hoor, dat is goed Nederlands. Zonder veronderstelde ellips, kan je bijvoorbeeld zeggen: Het is geleden van 1976 dat we nog zulke warme zomer hebben gehad.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

geleden | VRT-Taalnet

In het algemeen Nederlands wordt _geleden_ alleen achter in een tijdsbepaling gebruikt.

Vijf weken geleden is het boek verschenen.
Het heelal is 15 miljard jaar geleden ontstaan.
De constructie _het is van ... geleden dat_ is geen algemeen Nederlands.

Niet: *Het is van september vorig jaar geleden dat ik hem gezien heb.
Wel: Vorig jaar september was de laatste keer dat ik hem gezien heb.
Wel: De laatste keer dat ik hem gezien heb, was in september vorig jaar.
Wel: Sinds september vorig jaar heb ik hem niet meer gezien.


----------



## Chimel

Dat was ook mijn eerste reactie, vandaar mijn vraag. Spontaan zou ik het als fout aanmerken.

Maar Peter, Eno en... de journalist van de VRT lijken dit te aanvaarden. Misschien een recente taalevolutie die stilaan ingang vindt?


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Maar dat bedoelde ik net, uiteraard !!!





IK ging ervan uit  dat je  bedoelde dat je grootvader dat huis bouwde. Maar
"Het is geleden van mijn grootvader dat dit huis werd gebouwd" drukt dat niet met zekerheid uit.






> "C'est du temps de mon grand-père..." Als je deze ellips niet veronderstelt, dan wil "het is geleden van mijn grootvader" volgens mij sowieso niets zeggen.


   Nu nog Frans erbij... Ik volg je eigenlijk niet goed meer.
"Het is geleden van mijn grootvader dat dit huis werd gebouwd" drukt niet met zekerheid uit dat het huis door hem gebouwd werd. En anders moet je zeggen: "het is geleden van de tijd van mijn grootvader, dat dit huis gebouwd werd. .




> Merk op, ik heb gewoon dezelfde structuur als die van de VRT gehanteerd: "het is geleden van Steffi Graf". De journalist heeft niet gezegd: "... van de overwinning van Steffi Graf". Ik snap dus niet waarom je één keer "van de tijd van" moet bijvoegen en in het tweede voorbeeld niet.


 Ik heb niet gezegd dat je "van de tijd" moet bijvoegen.

Als we hier alleen moeten zeggen of enkel ""het is geleden van Steffi Graf""  correct is, zonder enige context, dan is dat op zich correct ja. 



> Maar hoe dan ook, ellips of niet: het is de structuur "het is geleden van" op zich die mij niet bekend was (op school leren we alleen maar: "x jaren geleden" enz) en waarvoor ik mij afvroeg of het correct Nederlands was.


 Het is op zich  correct ja. Het is geleden van ....dat...: Wat daarachter volgt, is daarom niet nog niet correct.


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Misschien een recente taalevolutie die stilaan ingang vindt?


Het is in elk geval een constructie die zeer gebruikelijk is in België en voor mijn taalgevoel helemaal correct is.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> geleden | VRT-Taalnet
> 
> In het algemeen Nederlands wordt _geleden_ alleen achter in een tijdsbepaling gebruikt.
> 
> Vijf weken geleden is het boek verschenen.
> Het heelal is 15 miljard jaar geleden ontstaan.
> De constructie _het is van ... geleden dat_ is geen algemeen Nederlands.
> 
> Niet: *Het is van september vorig jaar geleden dat ik hem gezien heb.
> Wel: Vorig jaar september was de laatste keer dat ik hem gezien heb.
> Wel: De laatste keer dat ik hem gezien heb, was in september vorig jaar.
> Wel: Sinds september vorig jaar heb ik hem niet meer gezien.



Dan is het  Belgisch Nederlands of  creatief Nederlands. Want Steffie is zelfs geen tijdsbepaling.
De constructie is  "het is geleden van Steffie".  "Geleden" wordt hier  vlotjes gebruikt VOOR iets, i.p.v. ACHTER iets, dat zelfs geen tijdsbepaling is... (Steffie).
Die journalist kan een blaam krijgen van VRT.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Chimel said:


> ik snap het verschil niet goed: er kan toch geen regel zijn die zegt "oké als het over statistieken gaat"...


Het verschil ligt erin dat de handeling waar het over gaat, per definitie herhaalbaar moet zijn, geloof ik. De voorbeeldzin over Wimbledon betekent: _de laatste keer dat er nog een Duitse tennisster won, was ten tijde van Steffi Graf_. Maar je kunt niet zeggen: _de laatste keer dat dit huis werd gebouwd, was ten tijde van mijn grootvader_, want een huis wordt maar één keer gebouwd.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt allemaal, het is nu wat duidelijker geworden voor mij.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Het verschil ligt erin dat de handeling waar het over gaat, per definitie herhaalbaar moet zijn, geloof ik.



In dat geval zou

"het is geleden van mijn grootvader, dat dit huis gerenoveerd werd", correct  (Belgisch Nederlands) zijn? Ik geloof dat niet.

Want er ontbreekt evengoed een eenduidige interpretatie.
Omdat er een een ellips is , zoals ik zei . Zoals bij Steffie. Bij Steffie is de ellips duidelijk: geleden van* de overwinning van* Steffie.  Bij mijn grootvader is de ellips niet duidelijk .  Welke onbekende ellips dus bij mijn grootvader? Geleden van *de renovatie v*an mijn grootvader? Of geleden *van de tijd van *mijn grootvader? De zin van Chimel heeft weliswaar  dezelfde structuur, maar blijft onduidelijk van betekenis vanwege de onbekende ellips.  Terwijl een renovatie toch wél herhaalbaar is.



De term "geleden van" vereist een tijdsverwijzing, zoals je eerder al aanbracht met het taaladvies van VRT.

De *overwinning van *Steffie is die *tijdsverwijzing* die normaal moet gepaard gaan met het gebruik van "geleden van".

Daarom is er bij "geleden van Steffie" sprake van een ELLIPS. Want "Steffie" is GEEN tijdsbepaling...... Evenmin als "Mijn grootvader".



Dus mijn vraag naar de ellips van "Het is geleden van mijn grootvader" is de vraag naar de ontbrekende tijdsbepaling, en is dus volkomen legitiem en naar ik aanneem, de reden waarom de constructie van Chimel niet werkt .


----------



## Chimel

Sorry, maar voor mij is de uitleg van Hans duidelijker dan deze met de ellips: "dit huis" werd maar één keer gebouwd, de handeling is niet herhaalbaar. Simpel en duidelijk.

Maar goed, dat iedereen de uitleg kiest die voor hem de meest zinvolle is...


----------



## eno2

"Het is geleden van het huwelijk van mijn grootvader dat het huis gebouwd werd" is perfect in orde, al kun je een huis geen twee keer bouwen. 


Het gebruik van "Het is geleden van..." EIST alleen, dat er een *tijdsbepaling *volgt, niet iets dat herhaalbaar is.


----------



## bibibiben

In Nederland zou door deze zin een dikke rode streep gaan:
  Het is geleden van Steffi Graf dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen.

Zo'n zin zou hier waarschijnlijk niet eens begrepen worden.

Wil je direct begrepen worden, dan kom je hierop uit:
Het is uit de tijd van Steffi Graf dat er een Duitse tennisspeelster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen.

Ook gebruikelijk (zelfs gebruikelijker):
Steffi Graf was de laatste Duitse tennisster die Wimbledon heeft gewonnen.
De laatste keer dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon won, was ten tijde van Steffi Graf.
Sinds (de overwinningen van) Steffi Graf heeft er geen Duitse tennisster Wimbledon gewonnen.


----------



## eno2

Jaja na het taaladvies van VRT- Hans M was het me al  duidelijk dat dit " _het is van ... geleden" _ geen algemeen Nederlands.is, maar alweer een Belgisch Nederlandse wending .



bibibiben said:


> In Nederland zou door deze zin een dikke rode streep gaan:
> Het is geleden van Steffi Graf dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen.
> 
> Zo'n zin zou hier waarschijnlijk niet eens begrepen worden.


In Vlaanderen zal niemand daar een perifrase voor gebruiken.
De journalist zou wel een blaam kunnen krijgen voor slordigheid vanwege zijn ellips  van "zege"/overwinning
"Het is geleden *van de zege* /overwinningvan Steffi Graf dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen"
Verzachtende omstandigheid  is het vermijden van een pleonasme (zege- gewonnen ) (overwinning-gewonnen)



> Wil je direct begrepen worden, dan kom je hierop uit:
> Het is uit de tijd van Steffi Graf dat er een Duitse tennisspeelster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen.



Welnee. Het was Steffi zelf.




> Ook gebruikelijk (zelfs gebruikelijker):
> Steffi Graf was de laatste Duitse tennisster die Wimbledon heeft gewonnen.







> De laatste keer dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon won, was ten tijde van Steffi Graf.



Welnee. Het was Steffi zelf.



> Sinds (de overwinningen van) Steffi Graf heeft er geen Duitse tennisster Wimbledon gewonnen.




Het is maar, zoals het in de oren valt. Vlamingen hebben andere oren. . (Voor een open goal kan men nu opmerken: ezelsoren)


----------



## bibibiben

Wat bedoel je met "geen toertjes maken"?

Je kruisjes kan ik ook niet goed plaatsen. Dit is gewoon correct Nederlands:
 Het is uit de tijd van Steffi Graf dat er een Duitse tennisspeelster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen
 De laatste keer dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon won, was ten tijde van Steffi Graf.
*
Dat Steffi Graf zelf de Duitse tennisster in kwestie is, doet er uiteraard niet toe.*

En ook deze zinnen zijn grammaticaal correct:
 Sinds Steffi Graf heeft er geen Duitse tennisster Wimbledon gewonnen.
 Sinds de overwinningen van Steffi Graf heeft er geen Duitse tennisster Wimbledon gewonnen.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Wat bedoel je met "geen toertjes maken"?


Had  ik  al weg ge-edit. Het is nogal indirect, ik verkies het meer directe  "het is geleden van Steffi Graf" Dat is zonder meer Steffi Graf. "Uit de tijd van Steffi Graf" is misschien iemand anders...



> Je kruisjes kan ik ook niet goed plaatsen. Dit is gewoon correct Nederlands:
> Het is uit de tijd van Steffi Graf dat er een Duitse tennisspeelster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen
> De laatste keer dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon won, was ten tijde van Steffi Graf.


Ja, maar het is nogal indirect, ik verkies het meer lapidaire "het is geleden van Steffi graf"



> Dat Steffi Graf zelf de Duitse tennisster in kwestie is, doet er uiteraard niet toe.



Dit is ook een invalshoek, had ik nog niet aan gedacht.Voor de bedoeling van wat de reporter wilde uitdrukken, deed het er zeker toe - Dat Steffi Graf lang geleden het laatst als Duitse Wimbledon gewonnen heeft.



> En ook deze zinnen zijn grammaticaal correct:
> Sinds Steffi Graf heeft er geen Duitse tennisster Wimbledon gewonnen.
> Sinds de overwinningen van Steffi Graf heeft er geen Duitse tennisster Wimbledon gewonnen.


 Ja, die gaf ik toch mee


----------



## eno2

Als het er in wezen niet toe doet dat het Steffi Graf was, kan je zeggen:

"Het is uit de tijd van Jimmy Conners dat er een Duitse tennisspeelster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen"


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Laten we bij wijze van denkoefening de constructie eens letterlijk in onze twee grote verwante buurtalen vertalen:

_Es ist von Steffi Graf her, dass eine deutsche Tennisspielerin Wimbledon gewann
It's ago from Steffi Graf that a German female tennis player won Wimbledon_​
Het mag duidelijk zijn dat dit geen goed Duits en Engels is. Dat is op zich natuurlijk geen argument, maar voor taalgebruikers die _geleden van_ wel goed Nederlands vinden, geeft het misschien een idee hoe vreemd de constructie klinkt in de oren van andere taalgebruikers die een variant van het Nederlands spreken waarin de constructie niet voorkomt.


----------



## Peterdg

Hans M. said:


> _Es ist von Steffi Graf her, dass eine deutsche Tennisspielerin Wimbledon gewann_​Het mag duidelijk zijn dat dit geen goed Duits en Engels is.


Ik ben daar nog niet zo zeker van:

Kijk bv. naar dit: (KirchenVolksBegehren - und Jesus?)


> ... denn es ist von seinem Ursprung her ein Instrument der Folter und des Todes.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Dan is het  Belgisch Nederlands of  creatief Nederlands. Want Steffie is zelfs geen tijdsbepaling.
> De constructie is  "het is geleden van Steffie".  "Geleden" wordt hier  vlotjes gebruikt VOOR iets, i.p.v. ACHTER iets, dat zelfs geen tijdsbepaling is... (Steffie).
> Die journalist kan een blaam krijgen van VRT.


Eigenlijk bedoelt men met Belgisch Nederlands meestal Standaardtaal in België. (zoals vermeld in de Van Dale)

"Creatief Nederlands", dus 
Ik denk dat Vlamingen sowieso wat "creatiever" omspringen met hun woordenschat. Neem nu bijvoorbeeld de uitdrukking _'t Is precies alsof... _Hoe is men daar ooit opgekomen? Het woord _precies/précis_ betekent 'exact' of 'nauwkeurig' in Nederland en in Frankrijk, maar voor veel Vlamingen betekent het 'schijnbaar' of 'net alsof'. Je moet toegeven dat dat best bizar is!


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> Neem nu bijvoorbeeld de uitdrukking _'t Is precies alsof... _Hoe is men daar ooit opgekomen?


Een wilde gok: een verbastering van het Franse "presque".

C'est presque comme si...


----------



## Peterdg

Nu kijk if effe in mijn (oude) van Dale, en daar staat ook in: "geheel en al": _Dat is precies hetzelfde_ en _Hij is precies zijn vader_ . Dit komt dicht in de buurt van "dat is net hetzelfde" en "dat is net zijn vader".


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Laten we bij wijze van denkoefening de constructie eens letterlijk in onze twee grote verwante buurtalen vertalen:
> 
> _Es ist von Steffi Graf her, dass eine deutsche Tennisspielerin Wimbledon gewann
> It's ago from Steffi Graf that a German female tennis player won Wimbledon_​
> Het mag duidelijk zijn dat dit geen goed Duits en Engels is. Dat is op zich natuurlijk geen argument, maar voor taalgebruikers die _geleden van_ wel goed Nederlands vinden, geeft het misschien een idee hoe vreemd de constructie klinkt in de oren van andere taalgebruikers die een variant van het Nederlands spreken waarin de constructie niet voorkomt.



Een niet oninteressante denkoefening die me wel bevalt. Maar aan de andere kant: er zijn zoveel uitdrukkingswijzen die niet zomaar of helemaal niet in een andere taal over te planten zijn, al zeker niet in een woord-voor -woord  vertaling. Dat is gegarandeerd altijd lachen geblazen.En nog iets: ik vond dat van Steffi *DIK* OK vanuit wat achteraf blijkt mijn Belgisch Nederlands te zijn. Ik hoef daar niet beschaamd over te doen want kijk eens in mijn avatar sinds jaar en dag: Dutch-Belgium.

"It dates/It *dates back from *Steffi Graf _that a German female tennis player won Wimbledon"_
  "It dates back from" is ook "Het is geleden van", maar klinkt niet zo opzettelijk klungelig.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Eigenlijk bedoelt men met Belgisch Nederlands meestal Standaardtaal in België. (zoals vermeld in de Van Dale)
> 
> "Creatief Nederlands", dus
> Ik denk dat Vlamingen sowieso wat "creatiever" omspringen met hun woordenschat. Neem nu bijvoorbeeld de uitdrukking _'t Is precies alsof... _Hoe is men daar ooit opgekomen? Het woord _precies/précis_ betekent 'exact' of 'nauwkeurig' in Nederland en in Frankrijk, maar voor veel Vlamingen betekent het 'schijnbaar' of 'net alsof'. Je moet toegeven dat dat best bizar is!


Wat vermeldt VD tegenwoordig? Vroeger: Belgisch Nederlands"


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Neem nu bijvoorbeeld de uitdrukking _'t Is precies alsof... _Hoe is men daar ooit opgekomen? Het woord _precies/précis_ betekent 'exact' of 'nauwkeurig' in Nederland en in Frankrijk, maar voor veel Vlamingen betekent het 'schijnbaar' of 'net alsof'. Je moet toegeven dat dat best bizar is!



Ja, ook algemeen Belgisch Nederlands maar geen AN dus...


"Precies" is niet beperkt tot schijnbaar. . Precies trekt in feite ironisch de validiteit in twijfel van  wat volgt of spreekt dat tegen.

"Precies alsof die reporter een taalfout gemaakt heeft met Steffie." spreekt ironisch tegen dat hij een taalfout zou gemaakt hebben. Niets met schijnbaar te maken.
"Alsof die reporter een taalfout gemaakt *zou hebben*"met Steffie."  Ironische verwerping. 

"Groot enthousiasme in de UK, precies alsof Brexit een grote vooruitgang is".  Ironische verwerping. Moeilijk in een synoniem te vangen. "Alsof Brexit een grote vooruitgang *ZOU ZIJN"*


----------



## Red Arrow

Peterdg said:


> Nu kijk if effe in mijn (oude) van Dale, en daar staat ook in: "geheel en al": _Dat is precies hetzelfde_ en _Hij is precies zijn vader_ . Dit komt dicht in de buurt van "dat is net hetzelfde" en "dat is net zijn vader".


Bedankt voor de opheldering 


eno2 said:


> Wat vermeldt VD tegenwoordig? Vroeger: Belgisch Nederlands"


Tegenwoordig staat er gewoon het volgende: _(België)_


eno2 said:


> Ja, ook algemeen Belgisch Nederlands maar geen AN dus...


Nee. Woorden als _vluchtmisdrijf, Eerste Kamer _en_ Tweede Kamer _zijn Standaardtaal in België, maar het woord _precies_ in de betekenis van 'schijnbaar' of 'net alsof' is dat niet. (Aldus de Van Dale)


> "Precies alsof die reporter een taalfout gemaakt heeft met Steffie." spreekt ironisch tegen dat hij een taalfout zou gemaakt hebben. Niets met schijnbaar te maken.


Ik zei toch 'schijnbaar' of 'net alsof'?
"Precies alsof die reporter een taalfout heeft gemaakt" is in het Algemeen Nederlands: "Net alsof die reporter een taalfout heeft gemaakt".

EDIT: "Groot enthousiasme in Engeland en Wales, (net) alsof de Brexit een grote vooruitgang is." (In Schotland zijn ze niet blij, laat dat duidelijk zijn  )


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Tegenwoordig staat er gewoon het volgende: _(België)_


OK.


> Nee. Woorden als _vluchtmisdrijf, Eerste Kamer _en_ Tweede Kamer _zijn Standaardtaal in België, maar het woord _precies_ in de betekenis van 'schijnbaar' of 'net alsof' is dat niet. (Aldus de Van Dale)






> Ik zei toch 'schijnbaar' of 'net alsof'?
> "Precies alsof die reporter een taalfout heeft gemaakt" is in het Algemeen Nederlands: "Net alsof die reporter een taalfout heeft gemaakt".


Indderdaad. Net alsof heeft ook een ironische functie.(men zegt ook: precies of. I.p.v. precies alsof). 



> EDIT: "Groot enthousiasme in Engeland en Wales, (net) alsof de Brexit een grote vooruitgang is." (In Schotland zijn ze niet blij, laat dat duidelijk zijn  )


Inderdaad, voor beide. Hier is "precies" precies redundant.Precies =  zo te zien....= duidelijk


----------



## eno2

Hace ya/Lleva ya/ Data ya  de los tiempos de Steffi que...(?)

Mogelijks kan men ook in het Spaans zeggen "Data ya de Steffi que" Ik zou dat moeten checken.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> Mogelijks kan men ook in het Spaans zeggen "Data ya de Steffi que" Ik zou dat moeten checken.


 Het is niet fout maar wel ongewoon.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> It *dates back from *Steffi Graf _that a German female tennis player won Wimbledon"_


Correct Engels maar ongebruikelijk





eno2 said:


> Data ya  de los tiempos de Steffi que...(?)
> 
> Mogelijks kan men ook in het Spaans zeggen "Data ya de Steffi que" Ik zou dat moeten checken.



Correct Spaans maar ongebruikelijk. 


@ Bibibiben: "De laatste Duitse die Wimbledon won was Steffi"  is wat de journalist wou meedelen in zijn ongelukkige zinswending uit "België", zoals Van Daele dat tegenwoordig noteert. Steffi doet er echt toe met dergelijke bedoeling.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> It *dates back from *Steffi Graf _that a German female tennis player won Wimbledon"_
> Correct Engels maar ongebruikelijk.



Het is _to date back to_.



eno2 said:


> Ja, maar het is nogal indirect, ik verkies het meer lapidaire "het is geleden van Steffi graf"



Aha, het draait nu opeens om 'lapidariteit'?

Kort:
 Sinds Steffi Graf heeft er geen Duitse tennisster Wimbledon gewonnen.

Korter:
  De laatste Duitse tennisster die Wimbledon won, was Steffi Graf.

Kortst:
   Steffi Graf won als laatste Duitse tennisster Wimbledon.

Alle drie korter dan:
Het is geleden van Steffi Graf dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen.




eno2 said:


> @ Bibibiben: "De laatste Duitse die Wimbledon won was Steffi"  is wat de journalist wou meedelen in zijn ongelukkige zinswending uit "België", zoals Van Daele dat tegenwoordig noteert. Steffi doet er echt toe met dergelijke bedoeling.



Natuurlijk doet Steffi Graf ertoe. Het draait zelfs om haar.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Het is _to date back to_.


 Yes it is. I got that remark a few hours ago in English-Spanish too.




> Aha, het draait nu opeens om 'lapidariteit'?


Welnee.  Ik hou van kort en goed in formuleringen. En ik zag er zo een paar.


> Kort:
> Sinds Steffi Graf heeft er geen Duitse tennisster Wimbledon gewonnen.
> 
> Korter:
> De laatste Duitse tennisster die Wimbledon won, was Steffi Graf.
> 
> Kortst:
> Steffi Graf won als laatste Duitse tennisster Wimbledon.
> 
> Alle drie korter dan:
> Het is geleden van Steffi Graf dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen.



Steffi Graf won als laatste Duitse Wimbledon.  Het draait  om "Duitse".

De klemtoon op de "gap" van "het is geleden van" is daarmee wel helemaal verdwenen.





> Natuurlijk doet Steffi Graf ertoe. Het draait zelfs om haar.



Tiens. Eerder zei je:



> Dat Steffi Graf zelf de Duitse tennisster in kwestie is, doet er uiteraard niet toe.


#20

Wat me sterk verbaasde.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> De klemtoon op de "gap" van "het is geleden van" is daarmee wel helemaal verdwenen.



Ik weet niet wat je hiermee bedoelt. Misschien links-dislocatie? Wil je nu bondigheid gecombineerd zien met links-dislocatie? En welke eis komt daarna? Dat de in Nederland gangbare variant één op één overeenkomt met de in Vlaanderen gangbare variant?



eno2 said:


> Natuurlijk doet Steffi Graf ertoe. Het draait zelfs om haar.



Ook in deze zinnen draait het steeds om haar, _simpelweg omdat we weten dat Graf de laatste Duitse Wimbledon-winnaar was_:

– Het is uit de tijd van Steffi Graf dat er een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen
– De laatste keer dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon won, was ten tijde van Steffi Graf.

Echter, deze zinnen _sluiten andere lezingen niet per definitie uit_. In een universum waarin Steffi Graf geen Duitse is (maar bijvoorbeeld een Oostenrijkse) en dé grote Duitse tennisster uit die tijd Ulla Mauthausen heette, zijn deze zinnen evengoed correct:

– Het is uit de tijd van Steffi Graf dat er een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon heeft gewonnen (namelijk Ulla Mauthausen).
– De laatste keer dat een Duitse tennisster Wimbledon won, was ten tijde van Steffi Graf (haar naam: Ulla Mauthausen).

Deze zinnen zijn waarschijnlijk goed bruikbaar als de schrijver gefocust was op Oostenrijkse tennissters, maar besloten heeft even een zijstap te maken naar Duitse tennissters. Let wel, in dat universum.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Ik weet niet wat je hiermee bedoelt. Misschien links-dislocatie? Wil je nu bondigheid gecombineerd zien met links-dislocatie? En welke eis komt daarna? Dat de in Nederland gangbare variant één op één overeenkomt met de in Vlaanderen gangbare variant?



? 
Ik zeg enkel dat het verketterde "het is geleden van"  de aandacht trekt op het tijdsverloop,de lange tijdspanne (the gap) sinds een Duitse zege, te meer dat het de zin opent. " Steffi Graf won als laatste Duitse Wimbledon" is prachtig lapidair, maar doet niets van dat alles.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> het verketterde "het is geleden van"


Doe effe normaal. Erop wijzen dat een bepaalde taaluiting geen algemeen Nederlands is, is niet hetzelfde als die taaluiting verketteren. Niemand verkettert iets.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> It *dates back from *Steffi Graf _that a German female tennis player won Wimbledon"_
> Correct Engels maar ongebruikelijk


Anderen hebben al gezegd dat het voorzetsel _from_ onjuist is, maar er is nog iets. Ik ben er vrij zeker van dat je _to date back _niet kunt gebruiken als onpersoonlijk werkwoord gevolgd door een bijzin met _that_.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> [in het Spaans-Engelse forum]
> My question originates from a Flemish journalist who used a construction very similar to my close translation in English ("It *dates back from *Steffi Graf...) and got much criticized for it from the point of view of standard language.


1. Jouw Engelse zin is geen getrouwe weergave van wat er in het Nederlands stond. Het is een vertaling van een andere grammaticale constructie:

_Het dateert van Steffi Graf dat... _​
Een letterlijke vertaling van de constructie met _geleden van_ had ik al gegeven:

_ It's ago from Steffi Graf that..._​
Die Engelse zin is natuurlijk volstrekt ongrammaticaal, maar dat was juist het punt. Dat is de Nederlandse zin namelijk ook, althans in het Standaardnederlands.

2. Niemand heeft die Vlaamse journalist bekritiseerd, laat staan sterk bekritiseerd. De enige die zich enigszins kritisch over die journalist heeft uitgelaten, ben jij:

"Die journalist kan een blaam krijgen van VRT." (#12)
"De journalist zou wel een blaam kunnen krijgen voor slordigheid vanwege zijn ellips van 'zege'/overwinning" (#19)​


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> *Doe effe normaal*. Erop wijzen dat een bepaalde taaluiting geen algemeen Nederlands is, is niet hetzelfde als die taaluiting verketteren. Niemand verkettert iets.



Ik viel niemand  persoonlijk aan. "Ik zeg enkel dat het verketterde als Belgisch gesignaleerde  "het is geleden van".....etc etc" . Zo beter?


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Anderen hebben al gezegd dat het voorzetsel _from_ onjuist is, maar er is nog iets. Ik ben er vrij zeker van dat je _to date back _niet kunt gebruiken als onpersoonlijk werkwoord gevolgd door een bijzin met _that_.


Dat zou best wel eens kunnen want ik vind tot nog toe inderdaad geen "it dates from .... that" noch "it dates back to...that"  constructies. Wel met "when", in plaats van "that".

Ik stelde de vraag in English - Spanish niet omdat ik zeker was van mijn vertaling maar omdat ik wou horen of ze juist was of fout. "Data de" (español) schijnt het beter te doen dan "It dates from".


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> 1. Jouw Engelse zin is geen getrouwe weergave van wat er in het Nederlands stond. Het is een vertaling van een andere grammaticale constructie:
> 
> _Het dateert van Steffi Graf dat... _​
> Een letterlijke vertaling van de constructie met _geleden van_ had ik al gegeven:
> 
> _ It's ago from Steffi Graf that..._​


Ik heb daarop al eerder geantwoord.
Ik beweerde geen ongrammaticale letterlijke vertaling te leveren zoals jij maar een zeer dichte die grammaticaal was. Het is wel een getrouwe weergave. Een letterlijke vertaling  draait in zo goed als elke taal op een grap uit.  *Daarmee kan je dus NIETS bewijzen.* Zeker niet dat het origineel niet grammaticaal is. Maar het is wél interessant om te zien hoe zo een idiomatisch iets  in andere talen BENADERD wordt... Daarom noemde ik jouw  idee van de vergelijking met andere talen toch nog interessant. Een leuke digressie.



> Die Engelse zin is natuurlijk volstrekt ongrammaticaal, maar dat was juist het punt. *Dat is de Nederlandse zin namelijk ook,* althans in het Standaardnederlands.


Juist. En dat is geen kritiek op die wending - en dus op een journalist die geacht is beroepsmatig standaard Nederlands te gebruiken?





> 2. Niemand heeft die Vlaamse journalist bekritiseerd, laat staan sterk bekritiseerd. De enige die zich enigszins kritisch over die journalist heeft uitgelaten, ben jij:
> 
> "Die journalist kan een blaam krijgen van VRT." (#12)
> "De journalist zou wel een blaam kunnen krijgen voor slordigheid vanwege zijn ellips van 'zege'/overwinning" (#19)​


 Dat was een grapje maar als het je toch zo bloedig ernstig benadert: een journalist is geacht beroepsmatig standaard Nederlands te gebruiken.    Ik weet niet bij VRT? Een vrije zender. Ik kijk geen TV meer, al dertig jaar niet, dus ik weet niet hoever "België" - vroeger "Belgisch Nederlands" doorgedrongen is bij VRT. Bij BRT , en bij de staat, als staatsbeambte in het algemeen, , maar a fortiori  in de media, krijg je opmerkingen voor taalfouten. Dacht ik.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Juist. En dat is geen kritiek op die wending - en dus op een journalist die geacht is beroepsmatig standaard Nederlands te gebruiken?


Nee, dat is geen kritiek op die constructie, maar wel een nuchtere taalkundige vaststelling. Alleen wie de opvatting huldigt dat andere taalvariëteiten dan standaardtaal geen bestaansrecht hebben en bestreden moeten worden, kan zoiets als kritiek zien.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> Nee, dat is geen kritiek op die constructie, maar wel een nuchtere taalkundige vaststelling. Alleen wie de opvatting huldigt dat andere taalvariëteiten dan standaardtaal geen bestaansrecht hebben en bestreden moeten worden, kan zoiets als kritiek zien.


Dat zei ik allemaal helemaal niet. Het is hoe dan ook "België" zoals VD tegenwoordig formuleert. En jij bracht dat aan. Waarvoor dank. 
Hoe dan ook: een journalist is  geacht beroepsmatig standaard Nederlands te gebruiken. Trouwens, zelfs niet-professionelen die lang worstelen met standaard Nederlands, doen het verkeerd volgens jou.


----------



## eno2

@Chimel

Ik kan niet nalaten je te vertellen dat je de structuur van de originele zin helemaal niet gevolgd  hebt in je voorbeeld van "mijn grootvader"

Er is geen zelfverwijzing, om het maar eens zo te noemen.

Even de passieve vorm gebruiken, zoals jij deed (nog een structuurverschil), om te vergelijken:
"Het is geleden van Steffi Graf dat Wimbledon door een Duitse tennisspeelster gewonnen werd."

Het onderwerp van de bijvoeglijke bepaling  is dan: ... "dat Wimbledon gewonnen werd"

Bij mijn grootvader is dat  "dat het huis gebouwd werd"

Wat ontbreekt er?

"door een Duitse" is een cruciale   zelfverwijzing naar Steffie. Steffie is een Duitse. En daar gaat het om.

Bij "mijn grootvader" is er geen  zelfverwijzing.

Het is geleden van het huwelijk van mijn grootvader dat het huis  gebouwd werd: dat werkt wel


----------



## bibibiben

De nieuwste Van Dale heeft _het is geleden van ..._ ook opgenomen en merkt deze zinswending als Belgisch-Nederlands aan. De in heel het taalgebied gangbare variant is _de laatste keer dat dat gebeurde, was ..._


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> De nieuwste Van Dale heeft _het is geleden van ..._ ook opgenomen en merkt deze zinswending als Belgisch-Nederlands aan. De in heel het taalgebied gangbare variant is _de laatste keer dat dat gebeurde, was ..._




Nu ben ik tevreden.

Red Arrow zei dat de notatie "Belgisch Nederlands" vervangen is door "België"

_"de laatste keer dat dat gebeurde, was ..." : 
"De laatste keer dat ...een Duitse Wimbledon won, was (dat) Steffi Graf. "

Misschien is dat al door iemand zo verwoord hier? 

Ja, dat zouden wij ook zo zeggen. 

"Het is geleden van " 6430 hits
"De laatste keer dat.."   431.000 hits 



_

_
_


----------



## Red Arrow

Met _(België)_ bedoelt de Van Dale Belgisch Nederlands. De naam van het land is gewoon korter en geeft mensen minder het gevoel dat er een andere norm is in België. ("Belgisch Nederlands" klinkt nogal officieel)


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> De naam van het land is gewoon korter en geeft mensen minder het gevoel dat er een andere norm is in België.



Maar er geldt ook een andere norm in België. Woorden en uitdrukkingen die in België tot de standaard worden gerekend, behoren tot het Belgisch-Nederlands. Naast het Belgisch-Nederlands bestaat het Nederlands-Nederlands. Ook is er een standaard die voor heel het taalgebied geldt: het Standaardnederlands.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Met _(België)_ bedoelt de Van Dale Belgisch Nederlands. *De naam van het land is gewoon korter* en geeft mensen minder het gevoel dat er een andere norm is in België. ("Belgisch Nederlands" klinkt nogal officieel)


Het bespaart zeker inkt.  Daar zal wel al inkt over gevloeid zijn. "België" kan dialect zijn. Bij "Belgisch Nederlands" ging het nog om Nederlands.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Maar er geldt ook een andere norm in België. Woorden en uitdrukkingen die in België tot de standaard worden gerekend, behoren tot het Belgisch-Nederlands.


 Kan ik volgen. VD werkte daaraan mee door het zo te benoemen. 





> Naast het Belgisch-Nederlands bestaat het Nederlands-Nederlands.


 Neem ik aan ja. Is er een standaard voor?




> Ook is er een standaard die voor heel het taalgebied geldt: het Standaardnederlands.


 Met geweldig veel meer Nederlands-Nederlands dan Belgisch-Nederlands?


----------



## bibibiben

Zie http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/tekst/85.


----------



## eno2

Thx. Mee bezig.


----------

